# TSO - Tesoro Gold



## System (19 August 2010)

Van Eyk Three Pillars Limited (VTP) is an investment company in the investment in securities listed on the Australian Stock Exchange. It combines the investment expertise of van Eyk with the corporate and governance expertise of White Outsourcing Pty Ltd.

http://www.threepillars.vaneyk.com.au


----------



## System (30 November 2015)

On November 30th, 2015, Continuation Investments Limited (COT) changed its name and ASX code to Plukka Limited (PKA).


----------



## System (3 February 2020)

On February 3rd, 2020, Plukka Limited (PKA) changed its name and ASX code to Tesoro Resources Limited (TSO).


----------



## mikmac (1 June 2020)

Surprised this one hasn't been discussed here, quite an interesting explorer focusing their efforts in Chile and the El Zorro project (70% to 100% on completion of a feasibility study I believe) which is nearing the completion of first phase - waiting on assays for the last 2 holes. 

High grade, shallow, IGR system which is rare for Sth A but tend to contain significant gold - close to infrastructure which should assist with quite a low AISC eventually. Likely see a resource estimate towards the back end of 2020, upon completion of phase 2 infill and extension drilling. 2M in the bank still, and have dropped Espina prospect to focus on El Z. Market cap of $25M seems very cheap considering the potential here, significant upside I believe. 

Anyone else have any thoughts? Something else I should be looking at, as I'm relatively new to gold explorers? 

Currently hold.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 September 2020)

mikmac said:


> Surprised this one hasn't been discussed here, quite an interesting explorer focusing their efforts in Chile and the El Zorro project (70% to 100% on completion of a feasibility study I believe) which is nearing the completion of first phase - waiting on assays for the last 2 holes.
> 
> High grade, shallow, IGR system which is rare for Sth A but tend to contain significant gold - close to infrastructure which should assist with quite a low AISC eventually. Likely see a resource estimate towards the back end of 2020, upon completion of phase 2 infill and extension drilling. 2M in the bank still, and have dropped Espina prospect to focus on El Z. Market cap of $25M seems very cheap considering the potential here, significant upside I believe.
> 
> ...



Still holding mikmac? 
Quite an impressive trend your on there! 
I have a small position myself, as of today.
Tesoro has been on my watchlist for a long time (15 years...) can't believe I missed it on the move for so long...


----------



## mikmac (11 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Still holding mikmac?
> Quite an impressive trend your on there!
> I have a small position myself, as of today.
> Tesoro has been on my watchlist for a long time (15 years...) can't believe I missed it on the move for so long...




Certainly am frugal. It's been a great ride, just wish I purchased more! Was fortunate enough to pick up a lot during the CR but only wish I had gone all in at 4c! Haha. 

Couldn't be happier with the way management (Zeff) are going about this. Since I made that post above, there's been further developments. Right now, I'm particularly excited by holes 42 and 44, which I believe have been drilled out and now awaiting the assays. These holes will obviously extend the deposit to the north, but will also confirm that the IP survey chargability potentially correlates to gold mineralisation. And then you could make further assumptions that there could be mineralisation extending down from the south. All this is just the Ternera prospect too, heaps of upside IMO. I think the market is waking up to this slowly, but I believe some still see the high grade narrow faults as quite thin but what they fail to realise is that they are from surface and extend vertically 250m+, and surrounded by this halo of low grade but significant intercepts of gold. 

I've had a great run lately, also have an interest in LCL which flew up 120% yesterday!


----------



## frugal.rock (11 September 2020)

Nice!
Thanks for the update response. Saves me a ton of reading and sleuthing...
I saw LCL as well, however after a rise that big that quick... what goes up... sort of thing. 
Cheers


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

This is worth keeping on the watchlist to see what the pullback is after this last bounce. If it stays above the last melt down to 16c, I reckon I'll open up a position and be along for the ride with you guys


----------



## frugal.rock (11 September 2020)

over9k said:


> If it stays above the last melt down



My thoughts were similar, however, the last pullback coincides with the recent POG correction...IMO
All sails are up...


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

Looking at the pullback on the other one, if this follows the same pattern it'll bottom out at about 18c. Even that would be evidence of an uptrend. I reckon I'll wait for the pullback to reverse/the climb to begin again and then as long as its bottom was above 18c, put a buy order in.


----------



## barney (11 September 2020)

Some serious width in those strikes at El Zorro .... Chile looks hot

Back to my cave


----------



## frugal.rock (17 September 2020)

Still waiting for a pull back? 
Announcement this morning.

Wide interval of visible gold in step out drilling at El Zorro 
Ternera mineralised footprint extended by 300m 
▪ Southern step out drilling encounters wide zone of sporadic visible gold in hole ZDDH00051 
(assays pending). 
▪ Visible gold observed over 61m of drill core within a wider zone of 117m of strong sheeted  
veining and sulphide mineralisation, typical of the gold bearing zone at Ternera. 
▪ Northern step out hole ZDDH00042 returns positive drill intercept within the target El Zorro  
Tonalite: 
• 15.00m @ 0.68 g/t Au from 115.00m including; 
• 1.00m @ 5.64 g/t Au from 126.00m. 
▪ Step out holes validate exploration model with gold mineralisation correlating well to IP  geophysical anomaly and remains open both to the north and south. 
▪ Drilling doubles size of the drilled mineralised footprint at El Zorro. 
▪ Additional holes planned to further test the northern and southern extents of Ternera as well  as complete infill drilling for resource definition. 
▪ 26 holes completed for 6,910m, assays remain outstanding for 17 holes. 
▪ The Company continues to drill at Ternera with two diamond drill rigs operating 24 hours per  
day. 
One for @Miner to scrutinize...


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (17 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Still waiting for a pull back?
> Announcement this morning.
> 
> Wide interval of visible gold in step out drilling at El Zorro
> ...




I like mining juniors that have a clear path and incentive plan for management like TSO:








			https://www.tesororesources.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/02254583.pdf


----------



## over9k (21 September 2020)

Trigger pulled on a minimum trade


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

I thought you meant a sell for a minute... I take it, it was a buy?!

Potentially a good buy in time with the XGD down ~ 2%  (worst sector) and TSO showing strength to push through $0.30 on open today.... in my opinion only.


----------



## over9k (21 September 2020)

Yes a buy.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 September 2020)

Announcement today.

Tesoro increases El Zorro land position by 500% to 540km² 

▪ Tesoro has significantly expanded its land position at the El Zorro Gold Project, Chile. 

▪ Confirmation has been received from the Chilean authorities that applications for 188 new  
concessions have been successful.

▪ Increases the El Zorro Project concession holding by 440km² 
to approximately 540km² 

▪ Since the 31 July 2020 announcement, additional ground became available over prospective  
geology, which Tesoro applied for and the additional applications were successful.


Well, pullback opportunity seemingly come and gone with a blink of the eye.  Up over 20% today.


----------



## over9k (23 September 2020)

Yeah, it's just back to where it was. Fingers crossed from here!


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

I guess you still have your fingers crossed?
Up around 30% in 4 weeks or so, strong steady climb.
Impressive.


----------



## over9k (13 October 2020)

Yeah my position is 47% in the green


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

My rotation out, while bringing profit, hasn't been of a greater success than just letting it sit in Tesoro...
Hopefully a position is available if it pulls back.


----------



## over9k (15 October 2020)

Make that 62%. This thing is on a tear. Still holding.


----------



## over9k (15 October 2020)

Now 64%. Just cracked the 50c mark.


----------



## greggles (8 July 2021)

I noticed TSO has been bouncing back recently, so I checked the announcements to find this was released two days ago.






Grades look very average and the mineralisation is at depth.  I can't imagine 0.40g/t of gold at 243 metres under the ground would be very economical. Is there somehting I'm missing here?


----------



## Ann (31 March 2022)

This is my entry for the April Competition. I really like the volume spike being at the low price level and the fact it is merely a hair's breadth away from the 200dsma, looks like a real gift. Let's see how it travels.


----------



## System (2 May 2022)

On May 2nd, 2022, Tesoro Resources Limited  changed its name to Tesoro Gold Ltd.
.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 August 2022)

I have again grappled the Tesoro by the horns at $0.042 and am holding on whilst gold appreciates.


----------



## Telamelo (1 December 2022)

TSO announcement


----------



## Telamelo (1 December 2022)

recently on 17th Nov. '22  -  TSO also announced


----------



## Telamelo (1 December 2022)

noting recent announcements above concluded "worth a punt here" trading around placement price @ 0.035c imo (so bought a small parcel)


----------

